# Commuting to Boeing Everett?



## RRRoubaix

Any Boeing-ites out there that have ridden to work?
I did a quick set of directions by bike on Google maps from Edmonds and it sent me up the Interurban Trail (good) and onto Airport Road (uhhh, _from what I recall_, Very much UNgood).
Are there better/safer ways to get there?

I'm not even sure where Engineering is in Everett anymore... I've heard "most" of it's actually in the factory, rather than the old 40-whatever buildings...


----------



## Fordy

*Try some different ways*

There are many options. I'm not opposed to riding 99 in lower traffic times.
Check Everett Wa. Map My Ride routes. I saw one there that goes from Edmunds to Everett....


----------



## unicrown junkie

I live on Whidbey Island and converse with a few riders who do that run. They have a ride on Map My Ride where it avoids 99 but still gets you to Everett. Sorry I don't have more info, I ride from downtown Seattle to Ballard.


----------



## macd55

I don't work at Boeing but I do know the ways to get from the interurbin trail to Airport Rd.

The street past 128th which is 112th has a bike lane that will take you to Airport Rd at the south end of Paine Field. 

Another alternative if you want to go to the main plant is to continue on the Interurbin trail past the Everett Mall. It will take you to 84th which turns into Casino Rd. It also has a bike lane and will bring you to Airport Rd at highway 526.

I see a lot of bike commuters in the area if I'm out riding in the afternoon so you won't be alone.


----------



## SilverStar07

I don't work at Boeing but I do work in Mukilteo basically at the south end of Paine field and I occasionally get to bike to work (the days I don't have to take my son to daycare) and I use 112th. 112th from the Interurban has really nice bike lanes. I don't know were at Boeing you need to get to but there are a lot of new roads off of Beverly Park at the South end of Pane that might get you to were you need to go.

SS-


----------



## RRRoubaix

Cool- great info everyone!
I don't feel quite so lost now. A reasonable commute to work was a request from my wife. (We don't have jobs there yet, but we're trying.)


----------



## thoran

Coming up Airport Rd. is less than ideal, but at least you do get a bike lane and you also have the HOV lane between you and the majority of the traffic. If you're northbound on Airport Rd. it is also possible to cross under the road by winding your way through the Bomarc building parking lot (just north of 100th St SW) and then you can come in through the gate by the flight line. 

Having said that, I've never actually ridden that way. I ride in to Boeing coming from the east. I take 112th to 7th, up to Casino, north on Hardeson Rd (which crosses under SR 526), left on 80th, left on 75th, and then 75th through the gate. The extra left turn onto 75th isn't the greatest but cuts down on the hills, which is a necessity for me since I don't want to shower once getting to work. I don't find the intersection to be all that bad, but it may depend on what time you plan on arriving to work (I usually roll through the gate around 6:20).

Once you're on the interurban, you could just take it to Casino and then west from there per my directions. You can also just stay on Casino and take it all the way to Airport Rd. You'd only be on Airport Rd. for a couple hundred feet before turning off to head into the Boeing site. The preferred route would likely depend on where you ended up working on the campus (engineering is still very much spread out between the factory, the flat tops, and the two towers).


----------



## RRRoubaix

thoran said:


> Coming up Airport Rd. is less than ideal, but at least you do get a bike lane and you also have the HOV lane between you and the majority of the traffic. If you're northbound on Airport Rd. it is also possible to cross under the road by winding your way through the Bomarc building parking lot (just north of 100th St SW) and then you can come in through the gate by the flight line.
> 
> Having said that, I've never actually ridden that way. I ride in to Boeing coming from the east. I take 112th to 7th, up to Casino, north on Hardeson Rd (which crosses under SR 526), left on 80th, left on 75th, and then 75th through the gate. The extra left turn onto 75th isn't the greatest but cuts down on the hills, which is a necessity for me since I don't want to shower once getting to work. I don't find the intersection to be all that bad, but it may depend on what time you plan on arriving to work (I usually roll through the gate around 6:20).
> 
> Once you're on the interurban, you could just take it to Casino and then west from there per my directions. You can also just stay on Casino and take it all the way to Airport Rd. You'd only be on Airport Rd. for a couple hundred feet before turning off to head into the Boeing site. The preferred route would likely depend on where you ended up working on the campus (engineering is still very much spread out between the factory, the flat tops, and the two towers).


WOW- fantastic info! That looks very, very do-able.
Doesn't look like 7th Ave has much of a bike lane, but it appears to be a low-traffic street. (I guess this is why it doesn't show up as a preferred route on Google maps, but that doesn't mean anything.)
Great info, thanks, thoran.


----------



## thoran

I don't think the Google bike info is all that complete for the Everett area. 7th does have a bike lane, though it is a touch narrower than other bike lanes such as the one on the B-E highway. If you haven't already, be sure to take a look at the Community Transit bike map for Snohomish County:
http://www.commtrans.org/FAQs/BikeMaps.cfm


----------



## bigbill

This thead pertains to my interests. I'm currently stationed on the USS Nimitz which will move to Everett early next year. My family will remain in Poulsbo since I'm retiring in Sept 2012. I live about 11 miles from Kingston so I'm curious to the feasibility of riding from Edmonds to the naval base in Everett. It's probably too far to do everyday, but since I'll be living on the ship most days, it would be nice to be able to ride home in the afternoon and then ride back the next morning a few times a week. It looks around 30-35 miles each way.


----------



## RRRoubaix

bigbill- Google Maps says to use the Interurban trail and then Colby Ave, angling over to Marine View Dr...
I don't know that any of those are all that bike friendly, but at least they're quiet roads after Colby...
Not sure it's the best path- since, as thoran points out, Google Maps is still basically in Beta stage, but it looks pretty do-able.


----------



## bigbill

RRRoubaix said:


> bigbill- Google Maps says to use the Interurban trail and then Colby Ave, angling over to Marine View Dr...
> I don't know that any of those are all that bike friendly, but at least they're quiet roads after Colby...
> Not sure it's the best path- since, as thoran points out, Google Maps is still basically in Beta stage, but it looks pretty do-able.


If the weather supports, I think I'll try the route next Sunday. I'm sure Sunday on the Interurban will be a zoo so I'll go early. My goal is to have a route so that I can get home on weekday afternoons to see my son's little league games and then ride back the next morning.


----------



## RRRoubaix

Good luck- let us know how it turns out!


----------



## thoran

For what it's worth, I've never found the Interurban to be anything close to a zoo even on the nicer days; at least not compared to the Burke-Gilman or Centennial Trail in Snohomish. Riding Colby through downtown Everett can be a bit of a question mark. On the south side of town there is no bike lane and traffic can be a bit iffy depending on time of day. The worst part to me are the few blocks of angle parking. I haven't ridden through there in a while though, and when I do it is typically heading south and later in the afternoon, so go check it out if you get the chance.

My preferred route would be to take the Interurban to Casino to the 526 pedestrian overpass that connects to Beverly (just west of 99) and then take Beverly to Pecks to Fleming to College to Federal to 35th to Grand Ave. Essentially just follow the blue line on the Community Transit maps. You could probably find a different way through the neighborhoods to find what suited you best. Note though that this route would include a bit of uphill on the way back.

There are certainly more enjoyable scenic routes if you had the time, but that's probably the most direct route.


----------



## RRRoubaix

thoran said:


> Coming up Airport Rd. is less than ideal, but at least you do get a bike lane and you also have the HOV lane between you and the majority of the traffic. If you're northbound on Airport Rd. it is also possible to cross under the road by winding your way through the Bomarc building parking lot (just north of 100th St SW) and then you can come in through the gate by the flight line.
> 
> Having said that, I've never actually ridden that way. I ride in to Boeing coming from the east. I take 112th to 7th, up to Casino, north on Hardeson Rd (which crosses under SR 526), left on 80th, left on 75th, and then 75th through the gate. The extra left turn onto 75th isn't the greatest but cuts down on the hills, which is a necessity for me since I don't want to shower once getting to work. I don't find the intersection to be all that bad, but it may depend on what time you plan on arriving to work (I usually roll through the gate around 6:20).
> 
> Once you're on the interurban, you could just take it to Casino and then west from there per my directions. You can also just stay on Casino and take it all the way to Airport Rd. You'd only be on Airport Rd. for a couple hundred feet before turning off to head into the Boeing site. The preferred route would likely depend on where you ended up working on the campus (engineering is still very much spread out between the factory, the flat tops, and the two towers).


Yikes- now that I've ridden it, I gotta say- that 75th is pretty bad. I ended up riding on the sidewalk. 
When I was still living in LFP over the last 4 months, I found that leaving thru the SW gate (forget the #) and turning left from Kashi onto Airport road for a half block, then right onto Casino to the Interurban worked really well.
I'm now living in South Mukilteo, so my commute is different than what I thought it would be... Gotta figure out the best routes for my new location. (i.e. long route home)


----------



## RRRoubaix

thoran said:


> The extra left turn onto 75th isn't the greatest but cuts down on the hills, which is a necessity for me since I don't want to shower once getting to work.


Yeah, I hear ya- I was rather disappointed that there aren't more shower facilities (especially in or near the factory). :frown5:


----------

